# oakland squats?



## nobo (Apr 10, 2009)

anybody have any info on active squats in the bay? anyone want to start up a temporary squat? im only here for another month, but im sick of crashing at people's houses and need some space, you know? oh yea, hellarity doesn't count!


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 26, 2009)

Are you saying you can't get enough personal space at Hellarity? Preposterous! 

If you come back to the Bay, I'm always down to work on houses. I'm not there now but should be back in a month or two..


----------

